# Cracked toilet tank



## st-john plumbin (Nov 17, 2009)

Always something new in a day in a plumber's life. Installed customer's Aquadis toilet (doing it though one of our major clients). He called 2 days later to say it was leaking. Couldn't see the leak. Tightened tank bolts an extra 1/4 turn. Got a call 5 minutes later, tank cracked. We have installed thousands of toilets and these bolts were no tighter than any other we have installed. 
Took photos of the tank and noticed discoloration in the middle of the china. Is this normal or was it a defective tank? Does anyone have any knowledge of this? Do they always shatter this way? 

Also, noticed the date code on the tank. It is almost 4 years old and has been sitting in a showroom for 3 yrs. Should this have any bearing?

This is the first time I or any of my employees have ever cracked a tank and we've been in business for 20 years. Can I get feedback on how many of you out there have cracked one by tightening the bolts too much?

Any info would help. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

st-john plumbin said:


> Can I get feedback on how many of you out there have cracked one by tightening the bolts too much?


I've never broken one over tightening it,but I have used the sawzall to cut tank bolts and had it kick out and break the tank.

It's possible that your tank was already cracked a little. and the tightening finally did it in.

Did you do a google search on that brand toilet to see if there were any complaints? I've never heard of that brand.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Does the HO lean against the tank when they are doing their business.

If you cracked it on the install or call back. You would know it. POW!

I shudder just thinking about it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

st-john plumbin said:


> Took photos of the tank and noticed discoloration in the middle of the china. Is this normal or was it a defective tank? Does anyone have any knowledge of this? Do they always shatter this way?


It's not super common, but sometimes they crack in the kiln from the stresses as they're fired. The crack is usually invisible at that point so it gets shipped. Then either you get some dirt from your fingers in the crack and spot it or it just starts leaking after you install and turn the water on. Sometimes they'll wait a bit and then split open.

I had a new (owner supplied) American Standard tank do that just the other day. Installed it and filled with water and went upstairs to put in the other one. Came down and checked - water all over. Huh? Looked at all plumbing joints and usual leak places - nothing! It's leaking down the back of the tank, so I check the trap fill tube - just fine. Awww crap! Tank is cracked - now that I'm looking for it I can see it on the inside back. I take the tank off and it has two cracks from top to bottom of the back of the tank in sort of a big V shape. They don't go anywhere near the bolt holes, so I know I didn't overtighten it (I know that anyway - I don't go around breaking toilets  )



Matt said:


> Does the HO lean against the tank when they are doing their business.


Your last picture there looks a bit like that could have been the problem. Someone bumping it or leaning on it HARD. Showroom abuse may have cracked it before you got it. Their "installer" is usually one of the young shelf stocker guys who knows NOTHING about plumbing but can screw some shiny parts together (and overtighten them in the process) so they look good enough for show.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Me thinks it looks defective


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm surprised they haven't created an all plastic toilet. 

We use plastic tubs/showers/sinks, both kitchen and lav, faucets are now plastic as well....


Why not toilets? They can make them structurally strong, and they could really build them with colors relatively cheap.


Cost of shipping could go down

They could actually ship these without the worries of damage, as much.

I've seen the plastic tanks but never good looking ones.



This is one fixture I haven't seen where someone has tried to recreate it on a non mfg. level.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It was probably a bad tank. Could have been cracked when initial installation was done. I have cracked a few during re-installation. Not sure what methods you use. When I have a call for a leaking tank and it is not obvious I drop a couple of drops of food coloring and wait for it to show up. I have found many cracked tanks by doing that. Its always a slow leak that is hard to find.
The problem here is that you recently did the install. Good luck trying to blame it on anything but install. Put a new tank on and call it a day. By the way if the tank in the pics was broken that bad, looks like someone must have eaten their wheaties that day.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm surprised they haven't created an all plastic toilet.
> 
> We use plastic tubs/showers/sinks, both kitchen and lav, faucets are now plastic as well....
> 
> ...


Remember the Delta fiberglass or pvc 1pc toilet, back in the 80's I think. I forgot what problems they had with that, but I know it sounded hollow, or like you were pissin in a bucket:blush:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I do have some awesome jug experience*

in that dept. :whistling2:


Good point though, porcelain is sound deadening. 


Well, with exception of when I'm sitting in bed and my gf gets up and uses the toilet and plays ass trumpet like I'm not going to hear that note. :laughing:


It harms me ears woman...especially after what we just did for 3 minutes.


----------



## Neplumber (Mar 12, 2010)

They do make an all plastic unit, although I've never seen one for residential use, only corrections. And I'm pretty sure no one is really caring if it makes a bit of extra noise.....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I've never had one crack. That's not a crack, it exploded. Either a bad product or someone pushed back on it to break it. Looks like a HO checking to see how tight it was too me.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Hard to see picture, but looks to me like gasket may have been put on crooked,( tank to bowl gasket looks crushed on one side)or flush valve was not aligned properly, or both, and maybe put pressure sideways a bit, against bottom threaded portion of flush valve.:detective: 
Never seen one break that bad, after it was installed.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

st-john plumbin said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> On your 4th photo the out of line flush gasket ??? How is the hole in the bowl? Looks like something way out of ketler unless it happened when the tank cracked ??


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

That tank sure looks defective to me. 

And I have one of the Delta all-plastic toilets in the basement, and I plan to replace it soon. I've got my money's worth. (Only paid $10 for it.) One really nifty thing was that there was a replacement parts list on the underside of the lid. But the un-nifty thing was that Delta quit making them and they act like they've never heard of them when you try to order parts. Hint: they don't take a standard flapper.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Herk said:


> That tank sure looks defective to me.
> 
> And I have one of the Delta all-plastic toilets in the basement, and I plan to replace it soon. I've got my money's worth. (Only paid $10 for it.) One really nifty thing was that there was a replacement parts list on the underside of the lid. But the un-nifty thing was that Delta quit making them and they act like they've never heard of them when you try to order parts. Hint: they don't take a standard flapper.


Toto has replacement parts on underside of lid too.
So what do you think of a plastic toilet, since you used one for so long?


----------



## albplumber1975 (Jun 20, 2009)

I am gunna say that it is defective? and perhaps a manufacturing flaw. I have cracked them from over tighening but I did it on purpose just to see how much torque they can take. It really takes alot of force to break one.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've only cracked one tank. It was a Mansfield back in the early 90's. New construction, water wasn't on yet. We trimmed the house out, came back the next day and the tank I installed was in peices. I'm guessing the tension overnight did it in.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

They do make all plastic units for residential use. Only problem is that they're blue or red or gray, and have to be pumped every 3 days depending on use. And they attract flies, and smell bad. But that might not be what you have in mind.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Don the Plumber said:


> So what do you think of a plastic toilet, since you used one for so long?


Well, they work. They do have a hollow sound. This one was not a real water saver. And it is prone to scratches. I don't use the basement toilet much, and it's been in for about 18 years. 



















Notice the Delta name on the underside of the seat and the snap-on bolt covers.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

seen a few plastic stools in mobs. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

From the looks of it seems to me there is some outside baked on color inside the crack indicating it was cracked before it was fired.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Herk said:


> Well, they work. They do have a hollow sound. This one was not a real water saver. And it is prone to scratches. I don't use the basement toilet much, and it's been in for about 18 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like that toilet is top heavy, & would tip over if you sat on it, especially after a few cocktails.:laughing: 
Thanks for pics. I remember only installing 1 of those Delta toilets, & it was red color


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I got that toilet for $10. I was doing some plumbing for the guy and he had several things left over from building his house. The toilet looked as if it had been set once and had never actually been used. Wife probably didn't like it. I also got a pile of recessed light boxes that came in handy for $10.


----------

